# BYU @ UTAH LIVE game chat



## HOGAN

Kickoff @ 4:00 talk with you then.


----------



## mjschijf

What channel is the game on if you have Dish Network?


----------



## HOGAN

616


----------



## UintaMan

I'm here, lets get in on!


----------



## mjschijf

Ok, WTF? Why don't I get channel 616? I can't find the game anywhere. I'm freaking out.


----------



## UintaMan

That's it Ute punks, get ready to get your azzes kicked, almost a brawl a!


----------



## UintaMan

mjschijf said:


> Ok, WTF? Why don't I get channel 616? I can't find the game anywhere. I'm freaking out.


Dude if you have the Dish your screwed like me and are stuck with the radio!


----------



## mjschijf

UintaMan said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, WTF? Why don't I get channel 616? I can't find the game anywhere. I'm freaking out.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude if you have the Dish your screwed like me and are stuck with the radio!
Click to expand...

Great...

This sucks. :x


----------



## stick_man

Utah draws first blood. 3-0


----------



## HOGAN

3 all the biotches answered back.


----------



## stick_man

70 yard kickoff return by Austin Collie, then a 40 yard fg ties it at 3. Great special teams, Utah!


----------



## stick_man

Touchdown Utah.


----------



## HOGAN

10-3 UTES


----------



## stick_man

10-3 Utah at the end of 1. Two fumbles so far for Utah, no turnovers.


----------



## UintaMan

Uh oh, this could get ugly if the Utes go up 17 - 3. Man BYU's defense really sucks!


----------



## UintaMan

The U is running its no huddle two minute offense, that could spell doom for my cougs!


----------



## stick_man

17-3 Utah. BYU defense isn't even in the state today.


----------



## UintaMan

stick_man said:


> 17-3 Utah. BYU defense isn't even in the state today.


LMAO, this is a must score a touchdown drive for the cougs!


----------



## UintaMan

This is a good looking drive, we need a TD


----------



## stick_man

Touchdown Unga! 17-10 Utah


----------



## stick_man

BYU's offense caught Utah's defense checking out the cheerleaders on thats series.


----------



## UintaMan

Heck yes baby, that was a heck of a drive after going down by 14, way to go cougs. So much for Unga getting his azz handed to him! :roll: Man this is going to be a high scoring game if things continue like this.

Come on defense, we need to get a stop this series.


----------



## UintaMan

That's exactly what we needed! Freaking Sakoda man, 50 yard punt, lets go cougs another TD


----------



## stick_man

Somebody woke up BYU's offense. They are actually looking like they might have some life.


----------



## UintaMan

Man I wish I was watching this freaking game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## stick_man

First and goal at the 2 for BYU.


----------



## stick_man

Touchdown Unga (again!) If this is handing him is azz, bring it on!


----------



## UintaMan

stick_man said:


> First and goal at the 2 for BYU.


Unga is in babbbbbbyyyyyyy! Dang who needs defense? 14 unanswered for the cougs, can we make it 21?


----------



## UintaMan

That was a bull **** fing call!


----------



## UintaMan

Come on now, lets score and go into half up by 4 or tied.


----------



## stick_man

BYU holds Utah to a field goal. 20-17 Utah.


----------



## stick_man

First turnover of the game. Hall throws a pick.


----------



## stick_man

Touchdown Utah. Points off of a turnover. 27-17 Utah


----------



## UintaMan

stick_man said:


> Touchdown Utah. Points off of a turnover. 27-17 Utah


What a crapy way to end the first half with an idiotic interception by Hall and an even worse personal fowl, dang thats freaking frustrating!


----------



## HOGAN

27-17 half. I swear neither team has a D this game. BYU is lucky to be hangin around as close as they are. This is one possestion away from being a blowout.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester

Utah always lets BYU hang in the game! Blow em out already!


----------



## 12 Volt Man

[youtube:22nwucq5]http://www.youtube.com/v/1L1saYyNHYs&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:22nwucq5]


----------



## stick_man

HOGAN said:


> 27-17 half. I swear neither team has a D this game. BYU is lucky to be hangin around as close as they are. *This is one possestion away from being a blowout*.


You have a point there. Take away that pick and BYU takes a 24-17 lead into the lockers at the half and has Utah back on their heels scrambling. I wouldn't really call that a blowout or even a blowout in the making, but it could be a big game changer. :mrgreen:

Utah cannot count on being able to continue putting the ball on the ground and not turning it over. Sooner or later, BYU will recover one of those fumbles. Two so far. Leave the butter in the fridge or it will cause problems for you.


----------



## 12 Volt Man

here comes that One Possession.


----------



## stick_man

Yep, TOUCHDOWN Max Hall. 27-24 Utah. So much for the blowout.


----------



## 12 Volt Man

Nice run in by Hall. I gotta give 'em that.


----------



## 12 Volt Man

We have a nice battle going now.


----------



## stick_man

Another pick thrown by Hall. The awesome :lol: BYU defense holds Utah to a 3-and-out.


----------



## stick_man

Hall is doing a pretty good Brian Johnson impersonation. FUMBLE. Three turnovers by Max Hall.


----------



## 12 Volt Man

Johnson is making Max Hall look like a high school second stringer.


----------



## stick_man

Touchdown Utah. 34-24 Utah.


----------



## HOGAN

Blowout back in line.


----------



## HOGAN

another pick, blowout city! HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## 12 Volt Man

12 Volt Man said:


> Johnson is making Max Hall look like a high school second stringer.


Let me just say that again.

4 Turnovers.


----------



## stick_man

Nice no-call on the extra men on the field. Even Whittingham was on the field.


----------



## stick_man

I just heard Unga has over 100 yards rushing and Collie has over 100 yards receiving. I guess the Utah defense is having a hard time telling the difference between Unga's azz and the football. :wink: If BYU keeps the ball on the ground, Utah doesn't look like they would be able to stop them.


----------



## 12 Volt Man

5 turnovers.
8)


----------



## HOGAN

another pick, blowout , game, set, match, 

BYU [email protected]!


----------



## stick_man

Another pick! Hall has literally thrown this game.


----------



## HOGAN

*GOOD BYE TOP 25 BYU YOU WERE VERY OVER RATED ALL YEAR*


----------



## 12 Volt Man

Does Utah even need a quarterback?


----------



## HOGAN

48-24??? This is getting UGLY. Touchdown UTES!


----------



## 12 Volt Man

Start flingin' the tortillas. Fiesta Bowl here we come.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester

I say pile those TD's on Utah! Make up for all that bullsh?/ that happened the last two years. :twisted:


----------



## .45

Good bye orvis1.2...   

-_O- -_O-


----------



## Riverrat77

D-STROYED!!! Great job Utes. Man, I have never been so happy that I was wrong with a game prediction. Its been FANTASTIC to watch!! Bummer for the Y fans... but now lets just hope that Utah moves up and gets somebody decent in their bowl game.


----------



## mjschijf

stick_man said:


> Yep, TOUCHDOWN Max Hall. 27-24 Utah. So much for the blowout.


Uhh...yeah. About that...


----------



## mjschijf

Riverrat77 said:


> D-STROYED!!! Great job Utes. Man, I have never been so happy that I was wrong with a game prediction. Its been FANTASTIC to watch!! Bummer for the Y fans... but now lets just hope that Utah moves up and gets somebody decent in their bowl game.


I knew you should have kept the faith, RR. Geeze man, no confidence. :lol:


----------



## 12 Volt Man

Turnover 6! Pass the Tostitos.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester

Riverrat77 said:


> D-STROYED!!! Great job Utes. Man, I have never been so happy that I was wrong with a game prediction. Its been FANTASTIC to watch!! Bummer for the Y fans... but now lets just hope that Utah moves up and gets somebody decent in their bowl game.


Isn't Utah predicted to be playing Alabama in the Bowl Game?


----------



## 12 Volt Man

Oh and did I forget to mention.......

[youtube:9bvi2e96]http://www.youtube.com/v/1L1saYyNHYs&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:9bvi2e96]


----------



## 12 Volt Man

Nice, they already tore down the goal post with 24 seconds left.


----------



## UintaMan

Well props to the Utes for another incredible BCS season. Another 10-2 season for the cougs. I'm trying not to be a sore looser but in my opinion that last touchdown by Utah just showed how classless Whitingam and the Utes are!!!!!!!! I'm not sure how anyone can dispute that. I hope they win their BCS bowl though. A banner year for the Utes and the MTN West conference.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester

By the way... Texas Tech is getting SMOKED by OK!


----------



## stick_man

Great game. Hopefully, Utah will draw somebody worthy of a BCS game in their postseason play. So, will BYU go to Vegas or San Diego? At least they don't have to worry too much about going to Albuquerque.


----------



## UintaMan

stick_man said:


> Great game. Hopefully, Utah will draw somebody worthy of a BCS game in their postseason play. So, will BYU go to Vegas or San Diego? At least they don't have to worry too much about going to Albuquerque.


They will be going to the Vegas bowl.


----------



## HOGAN

UintaMan said:


> Well props to the Utes for another incredible BCS season. Another 10-2 season for the cougs. I'm trying not to be a sore looser but in my opinion that last touchdown by Utah just showed how classless Whitingam and the Utes are!!!!!!!! I'm not sure how anyone can dispute that. I hope they win their BCS bowl though. A banner year for the Utes and the MTN West conference.


Classless?????? HAHAHAHA BYU wrote the book on that this season. They ran up the score against several weak teams. That is a laugh there.


----------



## bowhunter3

HOGAN said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well props to the Utes for another incredible BCS season. Another 10-2 season for the cougs. I'm trying not to be a sore looser but in my opinion that last touchdown by Utah just showed how classless Whitingam and the Utes are!!!!!!!! I'm not sure how anyone can dispute that. I hope they win their BCS bowl though. A banner year for the Utes and the MTN West conference.
> 
> 
> 
> Classless?????? HAHAHAHA BYU wrote the book on that this season. They ran up the score against several weak teams. That is a laugh there.
Click to expand...

+1 are you kidding me? Get over your beat down and stop whinning. Great game utes!! What a year, did not expect this when the season started.


----------



## bowhunter3

Riverrat77 said:


> D-STROYED!!! Great job Utes. Man, I have never been so happy that I was wrong with a game prediction. Its been FANTASTIC to watch!! Bummer for the Y fans... but now lets just hope that Utah moves up and gets somebody decent in their bowl game.


eating your words a little bit?


----------



## UintaMan

HOGAN said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well props to the Utes for another incredible BCS season. Another 10-2 season for the cougs. I'm trying not to be a sore looser but in my opinion that last touchdown by Utah just showed how classless Whitingam and the Utes are!!!!!!!! I'm not sure how anyone can dispute that. I hope they win their BCS bowl though. A banner year for the Utes and the MTN West conference.
> 
> 
> 
> Classless?????? HAHAHAHA BYU wrote the book on that this season. They ran up the score against several weak teams. That is a laugh there.
Click to expand...

Well glad to get you lauphing tonight


----------



## UintaMan

bowhunter3 said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> D-STROYED!!! Great job Utes. Man, I have never been so happy that I was wrong with a game prediction. Its been FANTASTIC to watch!! Bummer for the Y fans... but now lets just hope that Utah moves up and gets somebody decent in their bowl game.
> 
> 
> 
> eating your words a little bit?
Click to expand...

No kidding, what happened to the ultimate Ute fan giving the Utes props all season and then turning chicken scratch the week before the BYU game. Don't quite understand that.


----------



## seniorsetterguy

Dyed in the wool Coug fan here...but all I can say is GO UTES!!! BCS Bound. Brian Johnson is a STUD. Paul Kruger is a stud. I wish them great success in whatever bowl they end up in. Great defensive play calling by the Ute D Coordinator...at least 3 of those turnovers were because of great D calls...and great execution by the players. 

I thought the Y made some great defensive adjustments...Utah had 20 first downs in the first half...only 7 in the second. But how many first downs can you get when you keep getting short fields on turnovers! Johnson was on fire. I really doubted he could sustain perfection for 4 quarters...but alas, he did. Utes deserved it. Great game.

Look out next year!

PS: If I were Whit and the Utes, I would have opted for that last touchdown too. No lack of class there...just letting his boys play the game. Bronco would do the same. It was a good game and a great win. Without that fumble, maybe the momentum doesn't swing back and it's a different game. However, that fumble was not just dropped, it was caused, on purpose...stripped by the Ute defender...a great play!


----------



## buggsz24

Great game, the Utes definitely showed that they belonged at the top of the conference. With that win they pushed the cougs out of a shot a three way share of the MW and into third place, pretty competitive conference by any measure. 

I think its great to see guys like setter give credit where due, I also find humor in people like into-men who despite getting punched in the face still whine about the final touchdown. Into-men must suffer from either a poor short term memory or a serve case of stupidity (59-0 UCLA and 44-0 WYO), wouldn't either of those cases count as running up the score?


----------



## Huge29

seniorsetterguy said:


> Dyed in the wool Coug fan here...but all I can say is GO UTES!!! BCS Bound. Brian Johnson is a STUD. Paul Kruger is a stud. I wish them great success in whatever bowl they end up in. Great defensive play calling by the Ute D Coordinator...at least 3 of those turnovers were because of great D calls...and great execution by the players.
> 
> I thought the Y made some great defensive adjustments...Utah had 20 first downs in the first half...only 7 in the second. But how many first downs can you get when you keep getting short fields on turnovers! Johnson was on fire. I really doubted he could sustain perfection for 4 quarters...but alas, he did. Utes deserved it. Great game.
> 
> Look out next year!
> 
> PS: If I were Whit and the Utes, I would have opted for that last touchdown too. No lack of class there...just letting his boys play the game. Bronco would do the same. It was a good game and a great win. Without that fumble, maybe the momentum doesn't swing back and it's a different game. However, that fumble was not just dropped, it was caused, on purpose...stripped by the Ute defender...a great play!


+1 word for word. I only read the last two pages if I missed anything. What an interesting game, Hall has been pretty good all of his career, never really had a bad game until today...WOW sucked it up! A lot of that credit goes to the Utes obviously! And BJ....where did that come from; game of his life. Ludwig, same thing, where has that strategy been the last few years? I had a little hope there for a while where they ran a couple new plays, 24 could win many games, but you will lose 95% of the games when you allow 48...the defense has been pretty consistently crappy. :| I was surprised not to see the Y fans using the excuse that by winning we would have lost out on about $500k; it was simply a matter of numbers :wink: Props to the Utes, I hope they do well, it certainly helps the conference.


----------



## FROGGER

UintaMan said:


> Well props to the Utes for another incredible BCS season. Another 10-2 season for the cougs. *I'm trying not to be a sore looser but in my opinion that last touchdown by Utah just showed how classless Whitingam and the Utes are!!!!!!!! I'm not sure how anyone can dispute that.* I hope they win their BCS bowl though. A banner year for the Utes and the MTN West conference.


Someone is a sore loser... Classless, are you kidding me... i guess you think Oklahoma is classless as well...your blue glasses have ruined your brain... your right, the Utes should have just said hey here you go BYU have the ball, sorry we are beating you like a red headed step child.... now I have heard it all... Typical BYU fan..

You are a sore loser.... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## seniorsetterguy

FROGGER said:


> Typical BYU fan..You are a sore loser.... :roll: :roll: :roll:


He's no more typical of BYU fans than a few trash talking, graceless winners are typical of Ute fans. :evil:


----------



## FROGGER

seniorsetterguy said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical BYU fan..You are a sore loser.... :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> He's no more typical of BYU fans than a few trash talking, graceless winners are typical of Ute fans. :evil:
Click to expand...

I agree, a few bad apples can ruin the bunch... i still find the "classless" comment to be absolutely ridiculous...


----------



## Riverrat77

bowhunter3 said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> D-STROYED!!! Great job Utes. Man, I have never been so happy that I was wrong with a game prediction. Its been FANTASTIC to watch!! Bummer for the Y fans... but now lets just hope that Utah moves up and gets somebody decent in their bowl game.
> 
> 
> 
> eating your words a little bit?
Click to expand...

Nah, not really. Max Hall had a disgustingly terrible game and if he was on, things would have been much different. The Utah D was the key... just like I said it would be. They showed up and managed to hold the Y to 24 pts which was crucial.... if the Y had gotten out and run all over the place, then the score would not have been as lopsided. However while there wasn't a ton of pressure on Max Hall, the coverage was better this game than I think its been all season and he had to try and make some throws when nothing was really there. I picked the Y to win because their offense has been really productive this year compared to the Utes (with the exception of the SDSU game) but the outcome was what I hoped would happen... just didn't think they could get it done. I'm glad they did... and I hope they get to play somebody worthy of their talent level so they get to showcase what the Mtn West folks have been talking about all season. Of course if they get handed their butts on a plate, then that'll probably cap the "we can play with anybody" talk pretty fast as well. 8)

And for Uinta Man thinking I turned "chicken scratch" after being the "ultimate Ute fan" all season long... I've never been a Ute or a Cougar fan. True, if I had to take one or the other, I'd prefer the U but I have a general interest in the conference as a whole at best. I got to go to a U game this year... it was cool, running on the field was a good time but I don't bust out U of U gear every saturday when I'm sitting at home. I'm sorry I was just realistic about the U's chances of winning today.... they proved me wrong, thankfully, and I'm happy for them. Just because I figured the Y would play better than they did doesn't mean I changed who I root for.... trust me, I was as happy as anyone else about the picks and the fumble. Asiata's touchdown pass was pretty entertaining too.... but again, they have a huge hurdle to face yet in their bowl game and if they don't win, the conference's credibility as a truly respectable college football "power" conference goes down with the team. I hope they pull it off but I won't be crushed if they dont either. 8)


----------



## shotgunwill

For starters, GO UTES!! But, I for one am upset at *HOW* the game was won rather than game being won by Utah.

Max Hall *CHOKED*!! He folded, he cracked. He handed it to Utah. 4 int's and a fumble?!?! How many batted down passes?? C'mon man!! Why didn't they let Vakapuna run more?? He's a tank! I'd say that both Hall and the offensive coordinator have lots of questions to answer. I feel bad for Hall, he's gonna have hell to pay.....

Collie did very well, and there was obviously only so much he could do for his team. But, he did awesome. This game, IMO, didn't showcase Utah's team. It showed a quarterback that still has a lot to learn. It showed an offensive coordinator that should probably be kicked in the junk by Mendenhall.

GO UTES!! 

Will


----------



## coyoteslayer

> For starters, GO UTES!! But, I for one am upset at HOW the game was won rather than game being won by Utah.


The game was won by the UTES defense creating turnovers and it was 5 ints and they made Hall fumble the ball. Utah's offense played well all 4 quarters.



> Max Hall CHOKED!! He folded, he cracked. He handed it to Utah. 4 int's and a fumble?!?! How many batted down passes?? C'mon man!! Why didn't they let Vakapuna run more?? He's a tank! I'd say that both Hall and the offensive coordinator have lots of questions to answer. I feel bad for Hall, he's gonna have hell to pay.....


Max Hall CHOKED like he did when BYU played TCU. Max Hall just doesnt handle pressure well from the Defense. Utah Defense is pretty good at getting in your face and knocking down plays. Like I said before, the UTES had BYU's number and they saw Max Hall's weakness when he played against TCU.


----------



## stick_man

That was a great game. Probably the best game for Brian Johnson all season long. I was surprised at how well both O-lines did. I figured the Utah defense would get to Hall for at least 2 or 3 sacks and the BYU defense would get to Johnson for at least 2 sacks as well. There wasn't as much blitzing as I thought there would be and if anybody had told me before the game BYU was going to double Utah's rushing offense, I would have told them they were crazy. Utah's pass defense was the key to this game. Combine that with questionable play calling by BYU and you get the blowout. Props to the Utes for the better preparation for the "big game". 

As for that last TD by Utah, just think how Whit would have felt if they had gone for the field goal and then BYU got their act together. BYU has a history of having an explosive offense and the ability to score a lot of points in a very short time. Classless? No, I don't think so. If anything, it showed some respect for the BYU offense. Think of the 1980 Holiday Bowl and then say Utah should have just gone for the field goal.


----------



## flyguy7

Do any of you listen to "The Herd" in the morning on ESPN radio (I hate local sports)? He has addressed this topic countless times. Its easy for fans to blame the loss on "we didn't play well" or "we weren't on our game". Yea it had nothing to do with the fact the team you were playing a better team with a stronger offense. Maxie "the pad" hall wasn't making horrible passes, the Ute defense were stepping up in the passing lanes to make the picks. Although Hall didn't spend much time on his back, the Utah D-line was getting enough penetration to get up in Maxie's face and make him force passes, tip the ball, and just plain get in his way. This is where the game was won. That and Brian Johnson went 30-36 passing with no turnovers and nearly 200 yards passing and 20 first downs in the first half. That is why Utah won, not because Hall choked.


----------



## UintaMan

flyguy7 said:


> Do any of you listen to "The Herd" in the morning on ESPN radio (I hate local sports)? He has addressed this topic countless times. Its easy for fans to blame the loss on "we didn't play well" or "we weren't on our game". Yea it had nothing to do with the fact the team you were playing a better team with a stronger offense. *Maxie "the pad" hall wasn't making horrible passes, the Ute defense were stepping up in the passing lanes to make the picks.* Although Hall didn't spend much time on his back, the Utah D-line was getting enough penetration to get up in Maxie's face and make him force passes, tip the ball, and just plain get in his way. This is where the game was won. That and Brian Johnson went 30-36 passing with no turnovers and nearly 200 yards passing and 20 first downs in the first half. That is why Utah won, not because Hall choked.


Oh come on now you can't be serious! Max Hall made several bad passes which led to pics! :roll:


----------



## UintaMan

buggsz24 said:


> Great game, the Utes definitely showed that they belonged at the top of the conference. With that win they pushed the cougs out of a shot a three way share of the MW and into third place, pretty competitive conference by any measure.
> 
> I think its great to see guys like setter give credit where due, I also find humor in people like into-men who despite getting punched in the face still whine about the final touchdown. Into-men must suffer from either a poor short term memory or a serve case of stupidity (59-0 UCLA and 44-0 WYO), wouldn't either of those cases count as running up the score?


I'm glad to see your little bitch ass is still around. It didn't take long for me to find out where you live after your last comments about killing a cop! It's too bad that the cowards that run and moderate this site didn't take exception to the death threats and tuff talk from you like I did. But no worries I took matters into my own hands and have notified the right people and informed them of the situation so you can rest easy at night knowing that your being watched closely. :shock: Keep it up tuff guy, I'm sure I'll be seeing you around!


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Oh come on now you can't be serious! Max Hall made several bad passes which led to pics!


Max Hall isnt know for making bad passes and he made at least 10 bad ones and 5 of them were caught in ONE game. The UTES defense caused bad passes and their UTE players got in the passing lanes.


----------



## UintaMan

coyoteslayer said:


> Oh come on now you can't be serious! Max Hall made several bad passes which led to pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Max Hall isnt know for making bad passes and he made 5 bad ones in ONE game. The UTES defense caused bad passes and their UTE players got in the passing lanes.
Click to expand...

Whatever, great game by the Utes, bad game for the cougs.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Whatever, great game by the Utes, bad game for the cougs.


Yeah Max Hall was drunk and left all his passing skills home.


----------



## coyoteslayer

He was really drunk when he played TCU right because he didnt have good skills. Its amazing what a Defense can do to a QB.


----------



## UintaMan

coyoteslayer said:


> Whatever, great game by the Utes, bad game for the cougs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Max Hall was drunk and left all his passing skills home.
Click to expand...

Now that I will agree with you on for sure.


----------



## UintaMan

FROGGER said:


> seniorsetterguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical BYU fan..You are a sore loser.... :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> He's no more typical of BYU fans than a few trash talking, graceless winners are typical of Ute fans. :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, a few bad apples can ruin the bunch... i still find the "classless" comment to be absolutely ridiculous...
Click to expand...

Hey Frogger, did you read the part where I stated that maybe I was just being a sore looser? I was obviously upset and didn't understand the touchdown on 4 and 1 when a field goal would have done the same. I still don't understand it but I'm OK with it now that I've had a night to think it over. It's one thing to run the score up on other conferences or teams when those style points are needed. I just thought that even with it being a huge rivalry that there was mutual respect between the coaches and schools themselves and that with Wittingham being a BYU grad that to go for a touchdown when a field goal would have been just as good just wasn't very classy and it caught me off gaurd a little bit. If his intent was to run up the score then I still don't think it was very classy, sore looser or not. If he had other intentions than I can understand and accept going for the touchdown 100%. Obviously in the heat of the loss I may have blown things out of perspective a little bit but it is how I felt. I'm a die hard BYU fan and I always have been, like me or not, think I'm the worst kind of fan or not I guess that's up to you all to think. I know I can get a little extreme at times but it's because I have such huge expectations for the cougs and want to be able to experience a perfect BCS bowl season like all you Ute fans have been able to do twice now. I wish I didn't take it so serious but unfortunately I do so there's not much else I can say. I will still be cheering for the U to win its bowl game so I'm not to extreme that I don't cheer for the Utes when they're not playing BYU.


----------



## buggsz24

BYU's questionable secondary didn't disappoint, neither did the Ute's defense. The only real surprise was the drama that the Haka created.


----------



## flyguy7

Yea im sure it is coincidence that when BYU played their highest ranked team this season that Max "the pad" Hall happened to have his worst game of the year. bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon...Its BACON!!! I never new Officer Dangle was a BYU fan! It seems fitting!

Running up the score? what a steaming pile! You can run up the score on an early season non conference game but a end of the season rivalry game with BCS implications your supposed to lay down at the end? Sack up, man. If I am Kyle Whittingham and getting paid $672,000 a year and my job is to make the football program as successful as possible, then I am going to run the score through the roof. Running up the score is what may put Oklahoma in a national championship game and keep the Red Raiders out of the BCS. This isn't Ute Conference football and these aren't 10 year old kids.


----------



## orvis1

UintaMan said:


> Man I wish I was watching this freaking game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil:


DUDE check your facebook account you were invited over we had pizza and played poker, but I fear the only way it could have gotten worse for you last night is for you to lose our bet, your team getting smoked, then me taking your money at poker I just couldn't have done it to ya! If it is any consolation my bloved IRISH lost to a 20+ point underdog, but they have 6 wins and they draw a crowd so they will get a bowl bid for sure. To bad you Cougars won't see my Irish they would spank us.


----------



## FROGGER

UintaMan said:


> Hey Frogger, did you read the part where I stated that maybe I was just being a sore looser?


I read it but you stated "maybe" like there was a possibility you were not.... I was just make sure you know you ARE a sore loser.... not maybe.....


----------



## jahan

UintaMan said:


> Hey Frogger, did you read the part where I stated that maybe I was just being a sore looser? I was obviously upset and didn't understand the touchdown on 4 and 1 when a field goal would have done the same. I still don't understand it but I'm OK with it now that I've had a night to think it over. It's one thing to run the score up on other conferences or teams when those style points are needed. I just thought that even with it being a huge rivalry that there was *mutual respect* between the coaches and schools themselves and that with Wittingham being a BYU grad that to go for a touchdown when a field goal would have been just as good just wasn't very classy and it caught me off gaurd a little bit. If his intent was to run up the score then I still don't think it was very classy, sore looser or not. If he had other intentions than I can understand and accept going for the touchdown 100%. Obviously in the heat of the loss I may have blown things out of perspective a little bit but it is how I felt. I'm a die hard BYU fan and I always have been, like me or not, think I'm the worst kind of fan or not I guess that's up to you all to think. I know I can get a little extreme at times but it's because I have such huge expectations for the cougs and want to be able to experience a perfect BCS bowl season like all you Ute fans have been able to do twice now. I wish I didn't take it so serious but unfortunately I do so there's not much else I can say. I will still be cheering for the U to win its bowl game so I'm not to extreme that I don't cheer for the Utes when they're not playing BYU.


You mean like the mutual respect of doing the ****ing Haka when the game should be starting, or how about running out of the tunnel as they are announcing Brian Johnson for senior day. Real ****ing classy it goes both ways. Oh yeah what about Max Hall throwing a fit like a little bitch after throwing an interception and pushing some one, that really helped BYU out. BYU would have done the exact same thing in the exact same situation, so give me a god **** break. O|*


----------



## UintaMan

jahan said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Frogger, did you read the part where I stated that maybe I was just being a sore looser? I was obviously upset and didn't understand the touchdown on 4 and 1 when a field goal would have done the same. I still don't understand it but I'm OK with it now that I've had a night to think it over. It's one thing to run the score up on other conferences or teams when those style points are needed. I just thought that even with it being a huge rivalry that there was *mutual respect* between the coaches and schools themselves and that with Wittingham being a BYU grad that to go for a touchdown when a field goal would have been just as good just wasn't very classy and it caught me off gaurd a little bit. If his intent was to run up the score then I still don't think it was very classy, sore looser or not. If he had other intentions than I can understand and accept going for the touchdown 100%. Obviously in the heat of the loss I may have blown things out of perspective a little bit but it is how I felt. I'm a die hard BYU fan and I always have been, like me or not, think I'm the worst kind of fan or not I guess that's up to you all to think. I know I can get a little extreme at times but it's because I have such huge expectations for the cougs and want to be able to experience a perfect BCS bowl season like all you Ute fans have been able to do twice now. I wish I didn't take it so serious but unfortunately I do so there's not much else I can say. I will still be cheering for the U to win its bowl game so I'm not to extreme that I don't cheer for the Utes when they're not playing BYU.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the mutual respect of doing the **** Haka when the game should be starting, or how about running out of the tunnel as they are announcing Brian Johnson for senior day. Real **** classy it goes both ways. Oh yeah what about Max Hall throwing a fit like a little **** after throwing an interception and pushing some one, that really helped BYU out. BYU would have done the exact same thing in the exact same situation, so give me a god **** break. O|*
Click to expand...

I was listening to the game and didn't know that any of that took place so why don't you go **** yourself. Aren't you a Utah State fan? Why don't you find a Utah State thread to talk on you **** ass!


----------



## seniorsetterguy

Hello, mods....anyone. These little fellers need their mouths washed out with soap!!!


----------



## huntnbum

o-||


----------



## orvis1

DUDE! o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## jahan

UintaMan said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Frogger, did you read the part where I stated that maybe I was just being a sore looser? I was obviously upset and didn't understand the touchdown on 4 and 1 when a field goal would have done the same. I still don't understand it but I'm OK with it now that I've had a night to think it over. It's one thing to run the score up on other conferences or teams when those style points are needed. I just thought that even with it being a huge rivalry that there was *mutual respect* between the coaches and schools themselves and that with Wittingham being a BYU grad that to go for a touchdown when a field goal would have been just as good just wasn't very classy and it caught me off gaurd a little bit. If his intent was to run up the score then I still don't think it was very classy, sore looser or not. If he had other intentions than I can understand and accept going for the touchdown 100%. Obviously in the heat of the loss I may have blown things out of perspective a little bit but it is how I felt. I'm a die hard BYU fan and I always have been, like me or not, think I'm the worst kind of fan or not I guess that's up to you all to think. I know I can get a little extreme at times but it's because I have such huge expectations for the cougs and want to be able to experience a perfect BCS bowl season like all you Ute fans have been able to do twice now. I wish I didn't take it so serious but unfortunately I do so there's not much else I can say. I will still be cheering for the U to win its bowl game so I'm not to extreme that I don't cheer for the Utes when they're not playing BYU.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the mutual respect of doing the **** Haka when the game should be starting, or how about running out of the tunnel as they are announcing Brian Johnson for senior day. Real **** classy it goes both ways. Oh yeah what about Max Hall throwing a fit like a little **** after throwing an interception and pushing some one, that really helped BYU out. BYU would have done the exact same thing in the exact same situation, so give me a god **** break. O|*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was listening to the game and didn't know that any of that took place so why don't you go **** yourself. Aren't you a Utah State fan? Why don't you find a Utah State thread to talk on you **** ass!
Click to expand...

Do you need a tissue! **** are you going through PMS, maybe menopause? Are you getting hot flashes? Hey if you can run your mouth you better be able to take it big boy. Do you need a hug? Zimmy will you give this man a hug, I can't tell there is a lot of pent up sexual frustrations going on here! Oh and yes I am an Aggie fan and life is rough as an Aggie fan, but you don't see me crying over it now do you? :wink: :lol: 8) BTW, your cougs still had a great season, 10-2 is nothing to hang your head over, they could have ended up 2-10 like the Aggies.  Well I guess they could end up 3-9, who hooo! :lol:


----------



## seniorsetterguy

Hey, Pete. Here's a fundraising idea: Since jahan and uintaman are throwing so many verbal punches, let's do a UWN ultimate fighting event. Put 'em in a ring and sell tickets. Meanwhile, have them take it off line...


----------



## orvis1

seniorsetterguy said:


> Hey, Pete. Here's a fundraising idea: Since jahan and uintaman are throwing so many verbal punches, let's do a UWN ultimate fighting event. Put 'em in a ring and sell tickets. Meanwhile, have them take it off line...


I have never met Jahan but in a fight I'll put $100 bucks on unitaman, that way he can take me on my free fishing trip and I can win a $100 bucks for some new gear! :mrgreen:


----------



## flyguy7

Would you like some cheese with your whine Officer Dangle?


----------



## jahan

seniorsetterguy said:


> Hey, Pete. Here's a fundraising idea: Since jahan and uintaman are throwing so many verbal punches, let's do a UWN ultimate fighting event. Put 'em in a ring and sell tickets. Meanwhile, have them take it off line...


OBTW I never made it personal until he did, go back and reread my first post, I talked about BYU then he came back and got angry. I am sure he would kick my ass, but what the hell.  He is going down with a rear naked choke. hahaha :lol: :wink:


----------



## UintaMan

jahan said:


> seniorsetterguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Pete. Here's a fundraising idea: Since jahan and uintaman are throwing so many verbal punches, let's do a UWN ultimate fighting event. Put 'em in a ring and sell tickets. Meanwhile, have them take it off line...
> 
> 
> 
> OBTW I never made it personal until he did, go back and reread my first post, I talked about BYU then he came back and got angry. I am sure he would kick my ass, but what the hell.  He is going down with a rear naked choke. hahaha :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

OBTW you made the first personal comment about me on the other thread Jahan, don't play Mr. innocent little man here. In case you forgot it went something like this "I do want to say I think all the Y fans, but Uinta dude has been very classy and respectful at least on this forum. You are good people. I had said nothing to or about your before this so don't even try to claim that I started it! rear nake choke hold? my wife had me in one of those last night, I have been wondering where she learned it! :shock:


----------



## UintaMan

flyguy7 said:


> Would you like some cheese with your whine Officer Dangle?


Where did you come from? Sorry but I've never read a post from you that was worth reading!


----------



## jahan

UintaMan said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seniorsetterguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Pete. Here's a fundraising idea: Since jahan and uintaman are throwing so many verbal punches, let's do a UWN ultimate fighting event. Put 'em in a ring and sell tickets. Meanwhile, have them take it off line...
> 
> 
> 
> OBTW I never made it personal until he did, go back and reread my first post, I talked about BYU then he came back and got angry. I am sure he would kick my ass, but what the hell.  He is going down with a rear naked choke. hahaha :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OBTW you made the first personal comment about me on the other thread Jahan, don't play Mr. innocent little man here. In case you forgot it went something like this "I do want to say I think all the Y fans, but Uinta dude has been very classy and respectful at least on this forum. You are good people. I had said nothing to or about your before this so don't even try to claim that I started it! rear nake choke hold? my wife had me in one of those last night, I have been wondering where she learned it! :shock:
Click to expand...

Yeah I wrote a response to that comment that got deleted, I responded that after I reread that statement it sounded differently than it was intended, I would put you in the good people category, just the poor sport good people category. :lol: :wink: I have been watching too much ultimate fighter lately, it is the first thing that came to my head. :lol:


----------



## UintaMan

I guess I am a poor sport when it comes to my cougs being beat by the Utes, I can't and won't try to defend it because I can't, it's just simply true.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I've met jahan, and I'd put my money on him. He looks like a dirty fighter, the kind that bites balls, if ya know what I mean. :wink: 

On a side note, Uintaman sure seems like one pissed off individual. Always attacking someone. What's up with that dude? Chill out. You totally fit the profile of a premature heart attack candidate. I hope you're not in your late 40's yet.


----------



## FROGGER

UintaMan said:


> I guess I am a poor sport when it comes to my cougs being beat by the Utes, I can't and won't try to defend it because I can't, it's just simply true.


Hey, at least your honest... :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> He looks like a dirty fighter, the kind that bites balls, if ya know what I mean.


Fixed Blade it sounds like you and Jahan shared a hotel once or twice. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jahan

coyoteslayer said:


> He looks like a dirty fighter, the kind that bites balls, if ya know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed Blade it sounds like you and Jahan shared a hotel once or twice. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Hey, don't be jealous! 8)  :wink:


----------



## UintaMan

fixed blade said:


> I've met jahan, and I'd put my money on him. He looks like a dirty fighter, the kind that bites balls, if ya know what I mean. :wink:
> 
> On a side note, Uintaman sure seems like one **** off individual. Always attacking someone. What's up with that dude? Chill out. You totally fit the profile of a premature heart attack candidate. I hope you're not in your late 40's yet.


For one I'm not just out there attacking people, I have been on the receiving end of attacks more than not so why don't you just mind your own business DUDE! I have other things to worry about besides heart attacks but man I really appreciate knowing that you care! :roll: Take this post for example, everything had been worked out and you decide to jump in and ad your two cents, who attacked who? Same with Jahan, I said nothing negative about him and he attacked me out of the blue. If your going to open your mouth why don't you call it both ways instead of just singling me out! :roll:


----------



## buggsz24

Yeah I think we've been down this road. Both parties involved would prefer not to revisit the issue or rather non-issue.


----------



## jahan

UintaMan said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've met jahan, and I'd put my money on him. He looks like a dirty fighter, the kind that bites balls, if ya know what I mean. :wink:
> 
> On a side note, Uintaman sure seems like one **** off individual. Always attacking someone. What's up with that dude? Chill out. You totally fit the profile of a premature heart attack candidate. I hope you're not in your late 40's yet.
> 
> 
> 
> For one I'm not just out there attacking people, I have been on the receiving end of attacks more than not so why don't you just mind your own business DUDE! I have other things to worry about besides heart attacks but man I really appreciate knowing that you care! :roll: Take this post for example, everything had been worked out and you decide to jump in and ad your two cents, who attacked who? *Same with Jahan, I said nothing negative about him and he attacked me out of the blue.* If your going to open your mouth why don't you call it both ways instead of just singling me out! :roll:
Click to expand...

Incorrect, it was a poorly worded sentence on my part with no intend to verbally bash, but I thought we were cool now! Dude, I have been working on my arm bars on my wife so you best watch out. :lol: 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

UintaMan said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've met jahan, and I'd put my money on him. He looks like a dirty fighter, the kind that bites balls, if ya know what I mean. :wink:
> 
> On a side note, Uintaman sure seems like one **** off individual. Always attacking someone. What's up with that dude? Chill out. You totally fit the profile of a premature heart attack candidate. I hope you're not in your late 40's yet.
> 
> 
> 
> For one I'm not just out there attacking people, I have been on the receiving end of attacks more than not so why don't you just mind your own business DUDE! I have other things to worry about besides heart attacks but man I really appreciate knowing that you care! :roll: Take this post for example, everything had been worked out and you decide to jump in and ad your two cents, who attacked who? Same with Jahan, I said nothing negative about him and he attacked me out of the blue. * If your going to open your mouth why don't you call it both ways instead of just singling me out!* :roll:
Click to expand...

Jahan why do you always have to be such a ****ing *******. There you happy now. :roll:


----------



## UintaMan

Actually I have never really cared or thought much of anything you post so just leave me out of your BS and we can call it good! :roll:


----------



## flyguy7

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=11790&p=136931#p136931
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=10344&p=118761#p118761
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=10099&p=115241#p115241

Talk about a bunch of worthless posts! It appears that you have nothing to talk about in over 500 posts than talking sh*t on other people's teams in the sports section. If that ain't the pot calling the kettle black! Way to go UintaMan!


----------



## coyoteslayer

I had to put Jahan, that little 4 foot midget, into a human Pretzel a few times.


----------



## jahan

coyoteslayer said:


> I had to put Jahan, that little 4 foot midget, into a human Pretzel a few times.


Hey you said you would never talk about that special night we had!  I will never talk to you again. :mrgreen:

Uintaman, if you don't want to answer this question you don't have to, but you keep saying you are stuck at home, are you injured? Sorry if you have already stated it before, I am just a nosey bitch.  :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

UintaMan said:


> Actually I have never really cared or thought much of anything you post so just leave me out of your BS and we can call it good! :roll:


Edited by fixed blade, I was being an insensitive a-hole again.


----------



## .45

Tsk, tsk, tsk.....my point exactly..... :roll: 

You guy's need to lighten up a little......


----------



## buggsz24

C'mon, lay off the guy. He made it pretty clear that the corrosive atmosphere was getting old, I would have to agree. Lets just move on with life and discuss something besides who pissed who off first.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Jahan and Fixed Blade are like a bunch of coyotes killing a sheep. :lol: :lol: and I'm the coyoteslayer.

It also seem like it that time of the month for some people :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Edited by fixed blade, I was being an insensitive a-hole again.


----------



## .45

buggsz24 said:


> C'mon, lay off the guy. He made it pretty clear that the corrosive atmosphere was getting old, I would have to agree. Lets just move on with life and discuss something besides who **** who off first.


Diito buggsz24......it's getting old around here....


----------



## coyoteslayer

Should we just schedule a cage fight and get it over with??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Edited by fixed blade, I was being an insensitive a-hole again.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Edited by fixed blade, I was *being* an *insensitive* a-hole again.


Not true !! Nothing a beer and a Twinkie couldn't help !!


----------



## coyoteslayer

.45 can I have a twinkie roasted?


----------



## .45

coyoteslayer said:


> .45 can I have a twinkie roasted?


Yes you may !!

And, I was thinking about stuff the other day. Now that my type of fishing season is about over, I was wondering how you would look in an old wooden chair sitting by a fire, roasting your twinkie.... 

What do ya think?


----------



## coyoteslayer

Oh that would be wonderful. I was thinking about those wooden chairs yesterday.


----------



## jahan

buggsz24 said:


> C'mon, lay off the guy. He made it pretty clear that the corrosive atmosphere was getting old, I would have to agree. Lets just move on with life and discuss something besides who pissed who off first.


I didn't say anything mean. I thought I was nice for once. Oh well, you are such an ******* fixed, don't you ever think about anyone else but yourself. :lol:

I am now convinced coyoteslayer is having sexual dreams about me and Fixed. This has me a little concerned because I want yote to go to heaven!


----------



## jahan

coyoteslayer said:


> Oh that would be wonderful. I was thinking about those wooden chairs yesterday.


They are top notch, .45 is the man that is for sure.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

jahan said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, lay off the guy. He made it pretty clear that the corrosive atmosphere was getting old, I would have to agree. Lets just move on with life and discuss something besides who pissed who off first.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything mean. I thought I was nice for once. Oh well, you are such an ******* fixed, don't you ever think about anyone else but yourself. :lol:
> 
> *I am now convinced coyoteslayer is having sexual dreams about me and Fixed*. This has me a little concerned because I want yote to go to heaven!
Click to expand...

I agree, but you can't hardly blame him.


----------



## .45

jahan said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that would be wonderful. I was thinking about those wooden chairs yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> They are top notch, .45 is the man that is for sure.
Click to expand...

Well, Thank You jahan, is yours still in one piece??

Boy, we sure hi-jacked this thread......good !!! :evil:


----------



## coyoteslayer

I


> am now convinced coyoteslayer is having sexual dreams about me and Fixed. This has me a little concerned because I want yote to go to heaven!


Sorry, I don't treat men the same way you and Fixed Blade treat eachother. Sorry to disappoint you Jahan, but you jump to conclusions pretty fast.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

coyoteslayer said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> am now convinced coyoteslayer is having sexual dreams about me and Fixed. This has me a little concerned because I want yote to go to heaven!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't get treat men the same way you and Fixed Blade treat eachother. Sorry to disappoint you Jahan, but you jump to conclusions pretty fast.
Click to expand...

Duckhuntrdstn, how did you get on coyoteslayers computer??? :lol:

WTF did you just say c.s.? :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Duckhuntrdstn, how did you get on coyoteslayers computer???


Shut up hillbilly. :lol: :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

coyoteslayer said:


> Duckhuntrdstn, how did you get on coyoteslayers computer???
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up hillbilly. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: But serious could you translate your last comment?


----------

